
Ask HN: Moving as Software Engineer from Europe to Silicon Valley - switzerland
I have a CS degree from a small unknown university in Europe. I want to move to Silicon Valley. Does it make sense to do an Msc at Georgia Tech to get accepted by top engineering firms or should I put my time into leetcode?<p>Thanks very much!
======
wyatt777
You could also try the interview process locally in EU, then get transferred.
There are a lot of SV companies with global presence.

~~~
switzerland
Great idea thank you :-)

------
andymoe
I would look at it in terms of what will help you get a visa. Is it more
school or actually just getting yourself hired and visa sponsorship. If you
have the degree plus industry experience then I’m betting you can get a
company to sponsor you.

~~~
switzerland
It's more school and getting hired in FAANG or other big tech startups =)

------
jki275
Probably so. You will get to network a LOT in the OMSCS -- group work and most
of us post our linkedin and are glad to help people find work.

~~~
switzerland
Thanks for your answer. Can you recommend the OMSCS? Are you currently
enrolled in the program?

~~~
jki275
I’m in the program. It is very difficult, at times unnecessarily so. One
course per semester is pretty much all I can handle while working full time.

It is a good program, the course material is well done, but the courses are
run entirely by TAs with rare exception.

~~~
switzerland
thanks very much :-)

